# What's up with Ritchey, and the WCS Wheels?



## Freestyle (May 17, 2004)

I purchased a new road bike in '06. The rear wheel had a recall on hub related items; my LBS had to call Ritchey and have the parts shipped. OK some days later and were off biking, some weeks later the same thing happens the chain is pilling up on the top rail if your not peddling. I have taken it back no less than 5 times for the same thing. Now a new problem the spoke nipples are snapping, six so far at $12.00 each for repair at my friendly LBS. The spokes are ok however the carbonfiber seat stay is looking beat up. I have Emailed customer service at Ritchey to see if they could help me out with this wheel, I just want a set of good nipples to relace the bad ones that are snapping. I left my cell # and email address but no answer from Ritchey. So if your looking at a new set of wheels for your ride or buying a bike with these wheels on it, stop and rethink this purchas. I believe Ritchey is dropping the ball all around. The people that ride Ritchey products should be their first concern. Thanks for readding this everyone. Any suggestions?


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

have your LBS call Ritchey. it's impolite of them not to respond, but Ritchey may very well be swamped, and they may just ask you to go through your LBS anyway. that's assuming, though, that the wheel is under warranty at all.

it sounded to me like your chain is dropping off the top cassette cog. the LBS should have adjusted the derailer to prevent that from happening.


----------



## BikeGeek (Mar 19, 2005)

The hub was designed by american classic and there were issues with the spring that activates the cam plate not catching and the hub not engaging. I have rebuilt one of the American classic hubs and have a wcs wheelset on my mtb. Neither experienced the problem you mention with it not freewheeling like it should I would try another shop because something is definitely not right. If you don't get an answer from ritchey give american classic a call. Don't know about the spoke nipples though.

Good luck.


----------



## Freestyle (May 17, 2004)

Thanks that is an idea I will give it a try.


----------



## Munster (Jul 28, 2007)

Have the aluminum nipples changed to brass.


----------



## Freestyle (May 17, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

